# hey



## velouria (Apr 5, 2008)

im velouria writin from czech republic. ive a lovely tortie


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome Im a newbie as well....hope that you enjoy as much as i am


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## velouria (Apr 5, 2008)

thank ya all


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your cat is a cutie


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## ~lbtkat5~ (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome! Your cat looks a lot like one of mine!!


----------

